# Springfield Fisherman in need of help/advice



## Jdub_smooth (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello all,

Let me start by saying I have looked over the forums here in the past and always found them helpful.

I have been fishing for 20 years ish and I am 25 now. 

This year I just started fishing and I need a little help locating some catfish near Springfield. I prefer not to drive more than 30 minutes to get to where I need to go. I do not mind if it is a paylake or not. So far I have fished at Snyder park, Old Reid park, The reservoir by the visitor center, and Northridge pond a couple times.

I do not own a boat. I do not mind making my own bait. But typically I have used bluegill or nightcrawler.

I don't mind fishing at night. But I prefer daytime but if night is required I don't mind.

I am looking for some help on hot spots and bait to use. I had a lot of luck last year at Forest Lake on leeches and am thinking of trying that again. I am pretty frustrated though. I have been to all those places and not a single catfish! 

So..in summary...Catfish fishing..best bait for around Springfield? Best places? Best paylake?

It doesn't have to the THE BEST. I just need some help finding the big catfish this year. I always release what I catch so catch and release only places are not a problem.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

You can catch nice walleyed off the banks of cj brown.


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

This year has been slow for catfish, but there is no spot in Springfield to catch "monsters" unless it's a pay lake. Snyder at the lagoon use chicken liver on bottom, or cut bait shad and trust me you will catch catfish, at reid park use plain o'l night crawler on bottom, or bluegill heads on a float near the farthest part of the lake towards forest lake set at 2-3 foot deep, and at the bottom of the damn off buck creek across from Reid park chick liver or cut shad works great but it's pretty rocky on bottom so be prepared for a snag here and there, and last Clark lake has some nice channel cats that can be caught all over the lake on liver, cut shad, night crawler, and hotdogs. Hope this helps you some. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jdub_smooth (Jun 22, 2013)

Thankyou for the tips!

I will I don't mind catching other fish I just typically use live bait.

What would you recommend for the reservoir near the marina?

Josh


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jdub_smooth said:


> Thankyou for the tips!
> 
> I will I don't mind catching other fish I just typically use live bait.
> 
> ...


It's been a while since unloved in Springfield but I think off rt 4 I believe there is a turn off where you can park and a path leads down to the lake. I've caught tons off walleye there.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Look at the cj water temps forum a lot of good info


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jdub_smooth (Jun 22, 2013)

I looked at it briefly but wanted some specifics is all.


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

Jdub_smooth said:


> Thankyou for the tips!
> 
> I will I don't mind catching other fish I just typically use live bait.
> 
> ...


There's tons of channel cats near the no wake part over the little hill by the marina, fresh cut baits on a float work best there like blue gill and creek chub. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Jdub_smooth said:


> I looked at it briefly but wanted some specifics is all.


First of all, welcome to the site. Secondly, in your above statement, no one is going to give you "hot spots" to come in and reap the benefits of hard work and earned knowledge. Now if you are a serious fisherman, then the "CJ Temp" thread is vast in information about where to fish CJ for certain species. If you are just looking to get the "next big fish" then I would suggest Beaver Lake, as it sounds like that is what you are after.

Every body of water in springfield that is accessible to public holds catfish. And unbeknown to a lot of the public, CJ and Clark Lake both are sleeper lakes for big cats. If you are willing to put in time and due diligence, then you can find big fish an most lakes/ponds around here. Flatheads and Blues are a rare fish for lakes in this part of the state, and due to commercial fishing, they are becoming even more so rare in our rivers. A single fisherman let on to the "bite" can destroy a population of these fish if not aware of how fragile they truly are in the area lakes. 

Just put in your time, and hang in there. Once you "figure" things out you will better appreciate the fish and yourself as a fisherman for learning the patterns. In regards to baits, seems you are on the right path with live and fresh cut baits. Keep up that strategy and you should fair well.


----------



## Jessethefishpro (Apr 30, 2021)

Jdub_smooth said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Let me start by saying I have looked over the forums here in the past and always found them helpful.
> 
> ...


Cj brown reservoir got a few nice ones over by the marina


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Rainbow pay lakes in Fairborn is about a 20 min drive from Springfield and they have catfish. Ive never fished there but I've bought minnows from them several times. Someone else on here who has fished there might have more information on how the fishing is.


----------



## Jessethefishpro (Apr 30, 2021)

Jdub_smooth said:


> Thankyou for the tips!
> 
> I will I don't mind catching other fish I just typically use live bait.
> 
> ...


Corn bass minnows worms bread and strawberry jello mix


----------

